# Traveled to Rome, GA to cut-out bees from old home



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

This was one of my most challenging removals, mostly due to having to put this house back together in a bee suit:

*
Honeybee Removal - Rome, GA 7-16-16 *






.


----------

